
Ask HN: What Google Analytics metrics do you check? - JunaidBhai
What are the important metrics do you check on a daily&#x2F;weekly&#x2F;monthly basis to understand the traffic on your website.
======
volk13
The usual: clicks and impressions (which I check daily) to see if pages are
receiving the expected traffic, be sure to keep an eye on your budget and the
cost per clicks and you be just fine :)

